# Black fountain pen tip?



## mikeschn (May 15, 2021)

Is there a pen kit with a black fountain pen tip? 

Thanks, 

Mike...


----------



## magpens (May 15, 2021)

@mikeschn
Do you mean the nib should be black ?

If you do, you should probably search the websites of the nib vendors ... eg. fpnibs.com (they do show a black nib prominently on the home page).

If you want a fountain pen with black hardware, those do exist also, and presumably could be fitted with a black nib if that is what you require.
As an example, I found this one on .... exoticblanks.com






						Tac Black Fountain Pen Kit - Black Chrome
					

This stylish and sleek fountain pen kit is an entry into our new Tactical pen kit series. This kit features all black hardware, plated in black chrome known for its beauty and durability. Making it the perfect choice for anyone serving in the military or working as a first responder.The fountain...




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## mikeschn (May 16, 2021)

magpens said:


> @mikeschn
> Do you mean the nib should be black ?
> 
> If you do, you should probably search the websites of the nib vendors ... eg. fpnibs.com (they do show a black nib prominently on the home page).
> ...


Thanks Mal, 

Yeah I was looking for black hardware and a black nib. The fpnibs.com site is a good find. Do you know of a nib website in the US? 

Mike...


----------



## jalbert (May 16, 2021)

mikeschn said:


> Thanks Mal,
> 
> Yeah I was looking for black hardware and a black nib. The fpnibs.com site is a good find. Do you know of a nib website in the US?


There is not one. Jowo stopped manufacturing the black oxide nibs a while back, and the ones from fpnibs are custom plated.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 16, 2021)

mikeschn said:


> Thanks Mal,
> 
> Yeah I was looking for black hardware and a black nib. The fpnibs.com site is a good find. Do you know of a nib website in the US?
> 
> Mike...


Are you looking for a steady supply Mike, or one-off. I still have a couple left from when Meisternibs was selling them.


----------



## eteska (May 16, 2021)

I came across these the other day.









						Goulet Nibs
					

JoWo replacement nibs available in a variety of colors and sizes.




					www.gouletpens.com


----------



## Curly (May 16, 2021)

Beaufort Ink have Black lacquered Bock nibs and you can get them with kit compatible housings. I have no idea how durable the finish is but you can ask them and they will give you an honest answer. You will still have to find the kits with black hardware though. 









						Pen Kits | Wood Turned Pen Kits | Pen Blanks | Fountain Pen Nibs
					

High end Pen Kits, Pen Blanks, Pen Turning Kits, Bock Fountain Pen Nibs, supplies for discerning pen makers and enthusiasts




					www.beaufortink.co.uk
				









						Beaufort Ink - SearchResults
					

Beaufort Ink - SearchResults




					www.beaufortink.co.uk
				




Disclaimer. My wife Marla makes and supplies blanks to Beaufort Ink.


----------



## mikeschn (May 16, 2021)

@jalbert, really, no one in the us? Hmmmm.... I guess I'll need to expand my horizons to gold and silver as well...
@darrin1200, I was looking for a steady supply, along with a web site, kinda like what eteska found! I'm just starting with FP's, so lots of info is good!
@eteska, that's a good find, added to my list! https://www.gouletpens.com/collections/replacement-nibs?offset=24 It seems to be in Virginia!
@Curly, thanks, interesting web site in the UK.
Mike...


----------



## Aurelius (May 16, 2021)

You didn't say what the intended use was but, if you're ok with their logo on the nib, Franklin Cristoph has black Jowo nibs.  Check them out here.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 17, 2021)

mikeschn said:


> @jalbert, really, no one in the us? Hmmmm.... I guess I'll need to expand my horizons to gold and silver as well...
> @darrin1200, I was looking for a steady supply, along with a web site, kinda like what eteska found! I'm just starting with FP's, so lots of info is good!
> @eteska, that's a good find, added to my list! https://www.gouletpens.com/collections/replacement-nibs?offset=24 It seems to be in Virginia!
> @Curly, thanks, interesting web site in the UK.
> Mike...


Unfortunately, I have not found anywhere to get the Jowo Black Oxide nibs, without another PenMakers logo on it.
If you need black, you may have to look at either the Bock from Beaufort, or a Jowo custom plated by FPnibs.

Personally, I would not recommend using another pen makers logo on your pens. In the long run, it won’t do you any good.


----------

